# questions about canister filters



## salotti5150 (Jan 28, 2006)

Right now I have a 20g planted tank with some platys, shirmp and snails in it. I've been using a hob filter with keeps the water clean but the filter just seems to get dirty pretty fast so I was looking into getting a canister filter. The filter I was looking into was the Fluval 105. But for $10 more I coulld get the 205. What I was wondering is if the Fluval 205 with it's 110 gph flow rate would be too much for my tank. I don't want my fish swimming for their life all the time. Also I read someones post that said they didn't use carbon in their canister filter since they had a planted tank. Is carbon bad for planted tanks? Or was it just a personal choice. Thanks, anthony


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

It would not be to much, I have a 204 on one of my 20's, its not to much flow at all  

Carbon isn't particularly bad for plants, but it will take iron out of the water. Which some plants benefit from.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

110gph on a twenty is only a 5.5 turnover. Its actually on the low end of recommend flow.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I think the bigger the better.  I have a fluval 304 on my 29g and it does an excelent job cleaning. My water is more clear than when I had a HOB.


----------

